# Anyone on the bubble between large/XL Levo? What size did you go with?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

So, I’m on the bubble between large and XL. My Focus is an XL and works beautifully. Problem is the geo numbers lie between the two. I’m 6’1. Anyone else out there that pulled the trigger on a large or XL?


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Gutch said:


> So, I'm on the bubble between large and XL. My Focus is an XL and works beautifully. Problem is the geo numbers lie between the two. I'm 6'1. Anyone else out there that pulled the trigger on a large or XL?


Something I advise when new engineers consult me with similar dilemmas might be helpful here; the difficulty of making a decision increases in inverse proportion to the difference between the choices; if there's very little difference then it's time to toss a coin.

Large if you have long legs and shorter upper body and possibly extra large if you have typical proportions. I am a long-legged 6'1" and I found the large Levo to be slightly long on my short test ride but the stack was lower than I wanted so with a riser bar it would be an almost perfect fit. I prefer to ride with my arms bent; I don't understand why so many mountain bikers ride bikes so large their arms are always straight out - how do they even steer? Maybe by twisting at the waist?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I hear ya HD. We are the same height. I was thinking same thing about a 30mm riser on a large. I mean, it is assist so not like I have to get maximum power. I also ride in attack position. Gonna go ride a Large and XL Stumpy and go from there.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Stack wasn’t high enough for me on the Large. Went XL, be here next Friday. Pumped!


----------



## TM1 (Aug 9, 2004)

6'1 here - Large 2019 Levo.


----------

